# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  النقاب  يقي من سرطان الانف والبلعوم ..

## شذى الزهراء

* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

النقاب يقي من سرطان الانف والبلعوم 
طبيب كندي البيان / قال طبيب كندي ان النقاب ليس مجرد زي محتشم للمرأة بل انه يقلل من خطر اصابة النساء بسرطان الانف والحلق لانه يمنع الفيروسات من دخول الجسم. ونقلت صحيفة «سعودي جازيت» الصادرة بالانجليزية أمس عن الاستاذ الجامعي كمال مالاكر قوله انه لاحظ ان معدل اصابة النساء في المملكة العربية السعودية والكثيرات منهن منقبات بفيروس يسبب سرطان الانف والبلعوم منخفض. 
وقال مالاكر «النقاب يقي من العدوى في الجزء الاعلى من الجهاز التنفسي... وتنخفض بشدة الاصابة بسرطان الانف والبلعوم لدى النساء في المملكة العربية السعودية مقارنة بالرجال». واضاف مالاكر رئيس قسم العلاج بالاشعاع في مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود «انه لامر شيق كيف ان عادة اجتماعية بسيطة يمكن ان يكون لها مثل هذا التأثير الكبير على حياة الانسان». رويترز

 منقوول ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هذا تشجيع على لبس النقاب* 


*امممـــ* 


*هو النقاب متى مااستعمل اوكي ماراح يضر يعني اذا ماكان واسع ومايطلع بلاوي مسموح* 


*غير كذا لاااااااااااااااااااااا* 

*خلي الامراض تجينا* 

*الله المعين* 


*يعطيك العافيه على المعلومه الجديده* 


*استغربت منها كثييييييير* 


*ماننحرم من مواضيعك الحلوه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي غناتي على مرورج الحلوو..

----------


## Love Rafael

مشكورة اختي شذى على المعلومة
الله يعطيج العافية
تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيك العافيه اختي وتسلم ايدك على النقل
ننتظر جديدك .. دمت بخير

----------


## عبق الورد

** 


*مشكورة خيتو على الموضوع والإفاده*  

*بس لايجوك يذبحونك اللي ضد النقاب*  

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

Love Rafael..عاشق الافراح ..بشبوشة ..


اشكر تواجدكم الحلوو لاعدمنااه ..

----------


## طفلة

مشكور على موضوعج الحلو يا حلو.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة اختي الحلوو وجودج ..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يؤيؤيؤ غريبه
معلومه غريبه
مع اني مالبسه الا للضروره اذا رحت لطبيب العيون وبس
وعلى طول اذا خلصت من الكشف اغيره والبس الغطا
ربي يحمينا انشالله من كل شر
تحياتي
ريوووووووووش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور ريوش على مرورج العزيز علينا ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر اختي شذي على المعلومه أثارينا نلبس كمامات واقيه وحنا ماندري  :weird:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ملوكة تسلمي على المرور الحلووو ..

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هلا شذووووووووي ..

والله خوش معلومة توني داريه بهالشي ..
صحيح يقينا من الامراض بس والله عورتني عيوني ههههههههههههههه 

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## سيناريو

*ليش النقاب كمام هههه* 
*يسلمو على المعلومة* 
*الله يعطيك ِ العافيه شذى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسمة ..سيناريو 

مشكورين على المرور الحلووو ..

----------


## زهور الحب

شكرااااااا
على الموضوع

ماعدمناك

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره شذوي على النقله الحلوه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زهور الحب ,,موني ,,

مشكورين عالمرور الحلووو ’’

----------


## ع ح غ

أنا بسألك سؤال ؟؟

انت تقتدي بمن ؟؟؟؟؟ بهند
 او
 فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام 

إذا هند فهي أول من لبس النقاب 

ودراسة خرطي في خرطي 

قال يقي

----------


## روائع القصص

يسلموا عالموضوع الفنتك 

من يد ما نعدمها يارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ع .ح.غ ..شكراا على المرور هذا موضوع ونقلناها بس مو قضية ..

روائع القصص ..تشكري اختي على طيب مرورج ..

----------


## عاشق الحرية

يسلموو يا شذى على المعلومات المفيدة و القيمة

تسلم يمناك و الله يعطيكِ الصحة و العافية

و ننتظر الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي عاشق الحرية على المرور الجميل ,,

----------

